# Looking for Names/Doujinshi Dx



## vemenst (Oct 18, 2008)

Looking for the name/artist/site/or link of files to these two doujinshis, a few tips, they're in japanese, they're both NSFW(Why I only post the cover), and I literally can't find them anywhere.. So could some heart please help me?


----------

